# Safe to eat Peanut Butter / Yogurt?



## Strawboy1230 (Aug 18, 2009)

I've heard from many that it's a nice treat for puppies/dogs to freeze peanut butter or yogurt into those Kong toys and then give it to them. Is this safe for dogs to eat and can I give it to 12 week old puppies?


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

it is safe, I think some people like to use low fat stuff-or natural, to keep the calories down. It's really good for puppies too, because once they start teething, the coldness will bring the swelling down on their gums.


----------



## Strawboy1230 (Aug 18, 2009)

amdeblaey said:


> it is safe, I think some people like to use low fat stuff-or natural, to keep the calories down. It's really good for puppies too, because once they start teething, the coldness will bring the swelling down on their gums.


Sorry clearly a new dog owner here, but when do dogs start teething?


----------



## waterkeeper03 (Aug 18, 2009)

I put about 3 tbsp of yogurt ontop of my dogs food to help with his sensative stomach. I use the Dannon natural Plain and it keeps him "on schedule"


----------



## amdeblaey (Jun 27, 2009)

'Sorry clearly a new dog owner here, but when do dogs start teething?'

If I remember correctly it's around three months. You can usually tell, they start chewing on everything, their gums are swollen, if they chew on toys, sometimes there is blood. I know my dogs usually swallowed their teeth-so gross, once in awhile I would find a tooth, but not a lot. My dogs love chewing on ice too-you can also take their toys-a rope or something, soak it in water, and put it in the fridge for awhile-it gives them something cold to suck/chew on.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

It's actually 4.5 to 5 months that they start loosing their teeth. My pup is going through it now.

I have found a few teeth on the ground. Since it is really warm, I have also given her ice to chew on.


----------

